# Walks from Castlerigg Hall Keswick



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Richard requested a list of walks from Castlerigg Hall Keswick, hear goes but you will need the North West Area Ordnance Survey Map.

At the site entrance turn right up the hill past Castlerigg Farm, just past on the left a path takes you to the 'Stone Circle' a nice evening walk, this path also takes you around whats called St Johns a relatively flat walk, which is a long as you wish to make it, use your map. On up the hill the path on the right takes you through the 'Great Wood' to Ashness Bridge road and also down to the lake, again use your map you will pass under Walla Crag you could do this and come back via the lake. On up the hill to the end of the road a path leads to the right and up the field at the side of a wall, carry on you come to Walla Crag one of the best views in the lakes, from here you could knock off 3 quick Wainwrights, Armboth Fell, High Tove and High Seat. We generally have a walk over to Watenlath for a tea and a cake, came here on honeymoon so many years ago.

From the site we have taken the Lake Launch over to Hawes End, then up Cat Bells, Maiden Moor, High Spy dropped down to Castle Crag again looking towards Keswick a great view, it was our intention to catch either the launch or bus back to Keswick but missed both last one leaves at 6.30 PM or did then, we walked all the way back to the site, that was along day.

Hope all this has helped

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Stanbeeze (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Broom. Your post in answer to Richard's request brought back memories of the long ago to me also. 

In 1976 I drove my old Bedford Brigand to Ashness Bridge and met up with friends and we continued on foot to Watendlath Farm. I remember in particular there is (or was) a signpost stating 'Permissive Footpath' somewhere en route. That produced a few chuckles. 

I am looking at the cover of Gerald Brenan's Personal Record 1920-1972 and that has a colour picture of Watendlath Farm painted by Carrington, who was a minor member of the Bloomsbury Group and a talented artist.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks,

We are there next weekend and hopefully enjoying some wonderfull walks in the Lakes. But not too far as I am running in the Keswick Half Marathon on Sunday.


Thanks Again Richard...


----------

